# What games are you looking forward to?



## kennebell347

What games are you guys looking forward to? Were all looking forward to Modern Warfare 2 so dont bother listing that. But what other games have you had your eyes on for months or even years?

Im excited about:

Borderlands ( looks absolutely fun to play with friends ) 
Mass Effect 2 ( First one is my all time favorite rpg )
Forza 3
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Assassins Creed 2
Left 4 dead 2
The new Fallout ( Cant remember the name... something to do with Vegas?)


----------



## Droogie

dead rising 2


----------



## kennebell347

Droogie said:


> dead rising 2



I wasnt big on the first one so ill wait on the second.


----------



## Droogie

kennebell347 said:


> I wasnt big on the first one so ill wait on the second.



ah, it was one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Machin3

Dead Rising 2 looks pretty interesting, but I'm also lookin forward to Left 4 Dead 2, Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Half Life 2 Episode 3

Hell yeah!


----------



## shenry

Definitely.

Half Life 2 Episode 3 is going to be awesome.


----------



## trapar

Let's see here...

All Pc games:
Assassin's Creed 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Battlefield 1943
Bioshock 2
Fallout: New Vegas
Left 4 Dead 2
Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Justin

Modern Warfare 2
Supercar Challenge
GRAN TURISMO 5!!!!!! FJADKLJKDJJADFAFE3ADF@!@!@#!@#r%!@#!@#  MARCH 2010


----------



## awildgoose

Most of what I am looking forward to is up there, so I am going to throw in something different.

The company who makes pokemon are re-making pokemon Gold and Silver, which are my favourite pokemon games ever (I have only ever oned Yellow, Blue, Red and Gold), but yeah, these are going to be awesome. I am literally going to buy a DS just for these .


----------



## mrjack

Mass Effect 2
Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Archangel

Mass Effect 2 and forza 3.
Dont know about other games beeing released, but I'll see em when they are.


----------



## PabloTeK

COD6 & Forza 3 here  Need to get it ordered and get Gold live though...


----------



## russb

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising


----------



## GreekIdiot

GTA IV....damn I can't wait any more...(joking)...

I know it's already out, but I've got to buy a new pc for that...


----------



## bm23

FF13
FF14
Gran Turismo 5
God of War 3
God of War Collection 
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2

Heavy Rain seems interesting but im not sure how the gameplay will be like.


----------



## Aastii

forza 3, MW2 and FF XIII, though when it will come out, who knows, but it will be soooooo cool


----------



## Stildawn

Operation Flashpoint 2
Diablo III


----------



## just a noob

fallout new vegas, that's the only one i can think of off the top of my head(comes out in june ) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874122010&cm_re=fallout-_-74-122-010-_-Product


----------



## kennebell347

Hopefully I have a better comp by the time new vegas comes out. My current comp runs fallout 3 maxed out now with minor lag here and there. But im sure new vegas will be a tad bit harder to run.


----------



## Aastii

just a noob said:


> fallout new vegas, that's the only one i can think of off the top of my head(comes out in june ) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874122010&cm_re=fallout-_-74-122-010-_-Product



wtf, this is the first i have heard of this. Is it anoth dlc or a whole new game? Looking forward to it either way


----------



## kennebell347

Aastii said:


> wtf, this is the first i have heard of this. Is it anoth dlc or a whole new game? Looking forward to it either way



Its a whole new game. Basically Fallout 4


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> Its a whole new game. Basically Fallout 4



awesome 

I hope that it isn't like fallout 3 in so much as i palyed it first and hated it and took another 6 months, installed it again and then loved it, i hope it is good straight away, not second time around


----------



## kennebell347

When I first played it on xbox I played it for about an hour and quit. Then I picked it up again later and I couldn't get off of it lol. Now that I have the pc version I really cant get off of it!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Crysis 2
Rage
Black Mesa: Source
Forza Motorsport 3
Half Life 3

And I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to L4D2 or not...  Not sure I like the characters.


----------



## kennebell347

I dont know if i like the characters in the current left 4 dead. An over the top war vet? a crazy biker thug dude? a nerd? and a hot girl.


----------



## rharding91

kennebell347 said:


> I dont know if i like the characters in the current left 4 dead. An over the top war vet? a crazy biker thug dude? a nerd? and a hot girl.



Sounds like every zombie movie ever made heh.


----------



## kennebell347

rharding91 said:


> Sounds like every zombie movie ever made heh.



That's what I was getting at. I'm not sure I like that. I want something new. Its a great game though.


----------



## Irishwhistle

kennebell347 said:


> I dont know if i like the characters in the current left 4 dead. An over the top war vet? a crazy biker thug dude? a nerd? and a hot girl.



what's wrong with that?


----------



## linkin

Well, i just beat Assassin's Creed, so i'm now looking foward to Assassin's Creed 2!


----------



## kennebell347

I enjoyed the first Assassins Creed. Not very much depth to it but a fun game.


----------



## Shane

Cant wait for MW2!

I wonder why there was no demo....there was a cod4 demo.


----------



## Enjoi

Aastii said:


> wtf, this is the first i have heard of this. Is it anoth dlc or a whole new game? Looking forward to it either way



I hope they make enough changes to make it feel fresh. I don't want to feel like I am playing Oblivion for the third time.


----------



## kennebell347

Enjoi said:


> I hope they make enough changes to make it feel fresh. I don't want to feel like I am playing Oblivion for the third time.



Fallout 3 felt like Oblivion for you?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Cant wait for MW2!
> 
> I wonder why there was no demo....there was a cod4 demo.



I think they want to build it up more, a demo would let off a bit of steam and let down some hype i think, it is more tense now NOT knowing anything at all about what it feels like to play the game than if you knew what did what.

24 days and 2 hours to go from...now (i pressed dead on )


----------



## kennebell347

Aastii said:


> I think they want to build it up more, a demo would let off a bit of steam and let down some hype i think, it is more tense now NOT knowing anything at all about what it feels like to play the game than if you knew what did what.
> 
> 24 days and 2 hours to go from...now (i pressed dead on )



Well I know one thing.... they have no bolt action sniper rifles so im pretty mad about that as I quick snipe 90 percent of the time.


----------



## lubo4444

jnskyliner34 said:


> Modern Warfare 2
> Supercar Challenge
> GRAN TURISMO 5!!!!!! FJADKLJKDJJADFAFE3ADF@!@!@#!@#r%!@#!@#  MARCH 2010



Gran Turismo 5!!! 

+1


----------



## Aastii

Right, i have changed, no more MW2, they have messed it up well and truly, or atleast the online.

I used to like IW, i really honestly did, but if the s**t they are trying to pull is true I'm not buying their games again. Sick of it


----------



## Enjoi

kennebell347 said:


> Fallout 3 felt like Oblivion for you?



Yeah, I've said from the start that Fallout 3 felt like an Oblivion mod. 

Don't get me wrong, Oblivion and Fallout 3 are both fantastic games, but even the best game gets repetitive after a while.


----------



## wellhellothere

kennebell347 said:


> Borderlands ( looks absolutely fun to play with friends )




This! 

If anyones on this, we should get a crew sorted for the co-op! Definitely the first game i'll be getting with my new rig :good:


----------



## linkin

I'm looking foward to Hitman 5 also.


----------



## mrjack

Supreme Commander 2. Supreme Commander is one of the few properly done RTS games in a long time and they better have support for multiple monitors in the sequel. I'd like to see a new Homeworld game because Homeworld 1 and 2 were great.

Don't know if this has been talked about before, but Mass Effect 2 has gotten a release date: January 26th (North America) and January 29th (Europe).


----------



## computernoob1

kennebell347 said:


> Its a whole new game. Basically Fallout 4



No Fallout New Vegas is a spin off and bethesda has stated that it isnt a sequel to fallout 3
Also I'm looking forward to Napoleon: Total War Fallout3 GOTY, Empire Total War expansion


----------



## ganzey

crysis 2


----------



## kennebell347

wellhellothere said:


> This!
> 
> If anyones on this, we should get a crew sorted for the co-op! Definitely the first game i'll be getting with my new rig :good:



Sounds like a great idea man. Ill def be getting Borderlands for PC


----------



## zombine210

since i've been in school and falling behind on my gaming, i'm looking forward to:

Crysis
Far Cry 2
STALKER, shadow
World in Conflict
Gears of War
Fallout 3
the Witcher
Mass Effect
NFS: Shift
Left 4 Dead

man, i got some catching up to do


----------



## linkin

Indeed you do. I better stop gaming for a while... school certificate is in 3 weeks! *massive panic attack*


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> Indeed you do. I better stop gaming for a while... school certificate is in 3 weeks! *massive panic attack*



is that like a big end of year exam thing?


----------



## linkin

If i fail my school certificate i will either have to drop and get some crappy job or repeat year 10. neither sound good.


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> If i fail my school certificate i will either have to drop and get some crappy job or repeat year 10. neither sound good.



oh i see, it is like our GCSEs, if they are anything like those, you should do it well easy.

If it is the kind of thing that everyone should get, in so much as even the retards take it, then surely you should do it well easy, I mean they have to make it gettable to even the morons, I'd imagine if everyone takes, them, almost everyone has some so they aren't worth much unless you use then to go do something in higher education.

you should be safe either way


----------



## kennebell347

I got Borderlands for Xbox today with a buddy of mine. Man is it a fun game! They weren't kidding about how many guns you can find! Him and I played for about 3 hours and probably have seen over 500 guns. Its not an easy game either! There are so many different types of enemies/monsters that it gets difficult when you get into a firefight. 

Ill let you guys know more as I play more. Its a "gotta have" IMHO


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Crysis 2 . Yep you heard me right, not warhead Crysis 2!


----------



## WeatherMan

KFC when I can be botherd to get off my arse and go to he bank!

And going to lakeside to buy some new games tomorrow


----------



## ROFLcopter

Mechassault 3 (tba)
Front Mission Evolution (tba)
Dawn of War 2 Chaos Rising  omgomgomg
Borderlands looks pretty good
Bad Company 2


----------



## Aastii

ROFLcopter said:


> Mechassault 3 (tba)
> Front Mission Evolution (tba)
> Dawn of War 2 Chaos Rising  omgomgomg
> Borderlands looks pretty good
> *Bad Company 2*



woop roll on BC2   

Now MW2 is messed up, battlefield is gonna pwn again


----------



## Ramodkk

Modern Warfare 2
Starcraft II


----------



## Aastii

Ramomar said:


> *Modern Warfare 2*
> Starcraft II



you a console gamer by any chance?


----------



## Ramodkk

Nope


----------



## Aastii

Ramomar said:


> Nope



hmmm, you do realise you will be the only one on mp when it comes out right  ?


----------



## Ramodkk

Yes


----------



## Aastii

Ramomar said:


> Yes



hahaha fair enough


----------



## newguy

fable 3
wow: katklysm
army of two: forty days


----------



## linkin

Another WoW expansion? FML

Even though i don't play it, with all the expansions it would take up like 60gb of space.. my brother installed every single WoW on my computer!


----------



## Enjoi

linkin93 said:


> FML



FML = **** my life?


----------



## Machin3

Are they ever going to come out Dead Island? It said on IGN that it comes out Q3 2009, and it didn't yet and they don't even talk about it so I don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## just a noob

Ramomar said:


> Modern Warfare 2
> Starcraft II



starcraft 2 is never coming out ramodkk, i hope you realize that by now lol


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Pretty much yeah, but hey I'm still looking forward to it!


----------



## Droogie

Enjoi said:


> FML = **** my life?



 yes.

it's the new cool thing to say, apparently


----------



## Ramodkk

I think I'm really looking forward to Heroes of Newerth 

http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/



linkin93 said:


> Another WoW expansion? FML
> 
> Even though i don't play it, with all the expansions it would take up like 60gb of space.. my brother installed every single WoW on my computer!



You say it like there's tons of them. Really there's only 3. Look at The Sims, now that's a lot of expansions.


----------



## PabloTeK

Ramomar said:


> You say it like there's tons of them. Really there's only 3. Look at The Sims, now that's a lot of expansions.



I think there are about enough expansions to be one for every person in the world? 

I'm looking forward to GT5, might trade my Xbox 360 for a PS3 if it's any good


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

I think they're coming out with another Battlefield  (BF3)


----------



## Aastii

Bad Company 2


----------



## Aastii

Ramomar said:


> I think I'm really looking forward to Heroes of Newerth
> 
> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/



that looks awesome!

Hadn't seen or even heard about it before now, but it looks really similar to DotA on WC3, with better graphics. That is deffinately one I'll be following


----------



## kennebell347

Been playing a lot of Borderlands. After 10-12 hours of gameplay it just gets better and better. There are tons of side quests so far and lots of places to explore. There are so many guns I cant even begin to explain. Im a lvl 24 soldier and its starting to get hard to lvl up. 

As you go you run into tougher versions of the same enemy but you also find a lot of new types of enemies. Everybody on here should def give this game a try and do it with a friend on co-op.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Aastii said:


> Bad Company 2



Heh heh, but I don't own a PS3 or Xbox or w/e console it's coming out on, and I don't think it's gonna be for PC


----------



## Aastii

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Heh heh, but I don't own a PS3 or Xbox or w/e console it's coming out on, and I don't think it's gonna be for PC



yes, it is on PC, that is why it is so awesome


----------



## Droogie

Call of Duty day is getting very close!


----------



## ellanky

Modern Warfare 2, Half-Life 2: EP3, and Bioshock 2

_cant wait, cant wait..._


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> Call of Duty day is getting very close!



I wish it'd either get fixed or never come


----------



## Machin3

Aastii said:


> I wish it'd either get fixed or never come



You seem to be pretty negative about call of duty.


----------



## Droogie

Midnight_fox1 said:


> You seem to be pretty negative about call of duty.



because infinity ward is ****ing stupid

http://internetgames.about.com/b/2009/10/20/no-dedicated-servers-for-modern-warfare-2.htm


----------



## Aastii

Midnight_fox1 said:


> You seem to be pretty negative about call of duty.



If they had decent online then I would be so hyped about it still, it isn't the game, it is the shitty system they put it with the mp, which is really what makes the mp of the CoD series


----------



## Droogie

i'll be getting it for 360 anyway...


----------



## G25r8cer

Forza 3 and GT5  

Even though I dont own I console

If GT5 is as good as it looks I might get a Ps3


----------



## bomberboysk

Midnight_fox1 said:


> You seem to be pretty negative about call of duty.


its the truth....pc gaming has always been about clans and dedicated servers. That "matchmaking" stuff is full of crap imo.

I cant wait for GT5 though, gonna be awesome.


----------



## Aastii

g25racer said:


> Forza 3 and GT5
> 
> Even though I dont own I console
> 
> If GT5 is as good as it looks I might get a Ps3



forza 3 is amazing, it is so so so much fun


----------



## Ramodkk

Aastii said:


> that looks awesome!
> 
> Hadn't seen or even heard about it before now, but it looks really similar to DotA on WC3, with better graphics. That is deffinately one I'll be following



It literally is DotA, on a stand-alone platform. I'm definitely getting it too, DotA is awesome :good:

You should play the Beta


----------



## Aastii

Ramomar said:


> It literally is DotA, on a stand-alone platform. I'm definitely getting it too, DotA is awesome :good:
> 
> You should play the Beta



If i get a beta code, i iwll do. I have signed up for the beta and hopefully will get an email through saying "beta time!!! "


----------



## just a noob

the only reason why i'm not getting mw2 is because of the $10 price increase, i'm already paying $50 for a game, i don't want to pay another $10, look at steam/valve, if you dropped the price to $30 look at how many more copies you would sell


----------



## kennebell347

I'm willing to pay 60 bucks for a game. Isn't that what they have always cost for Xbox?


----------



## just a noob

kennebell347 said:


> I'm willing to pay 60 bucks for a game. Isn't that what they have always cost for Xbox?



that's the "console" tax, that $10 goes right to the console maker, that xbox is $250 to play it on, but then look at the cost of a computer to play the game on


----------



## kennebell347

I don't think its overpriced at all. Cost them money to make the system, continually update it, have online play, pay their employees and so on. I get hundreds of hours out of a game I paid $60 for. Your a stingy person if you feel you have been cheated, should go the other way around. Sounds like most want to cheat Microsoft and game developers out of money.

Play your games and have fun is the way I see it.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Aastii said:


> yes, it is on PC, that is why it is so awesome



Hooray! EA finally came to its senses! I guess they finally figured out they were missing money from the entire computer gaming community


----------



## just a noob

kennebell347 said:


> I don't think its overpriced at all. Cost them money to make the system, continually update it, have online play, pay their employees and so on. I get hundreds of hours out of a game I paid $60 for. Your a stingy person if you feel you have been cheated, should go the other way around. Sounds like most want to cheat Microsoft and game developers out of money.
> 
> Play your games and have fun is the way I see it.



from what i've heard, they just reused the engine behind modern warfare 2, and also notice that they never seem to lower prices on their games


----------



## Twist86

Assassins Creed 2 (waiting on user reviews can't trust EA anymore)
Bioshock 2 (but its next year if that counts  )


Sadly this year kinda sucks for gaming...was slow and most games were to please the "console kitties" button smashing abilities. No real depth.



Also will NEVER pay $60 for a game....id rather wait till its at a more reasonable price like $29.99 most games EA pops out are not even worth that. Very few games made me spend $49.99 for new. Specially after Fail Cry 2.


----------



## kennebell347

just a noob said:


> from what i've heard, they just reused the engine behind modern warfare 2, and also notice that they never seem to lower prices on their games



Cause they are great games and people love them. If they have a chance to make money they are going to do it. Thats with everything in life.


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> *Cause they are great games and people love them*. If they have a chance to make money they are going to do it. Thats with everything in life.



fail 

Pc community most certainly doesn't like them


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Aastii said:


> fail
> 
> Pc community most certainly doesn't like them



Lol, Aastii. +1


----------



## newguy

dude what ever, if you dont want to spend the money dont spend the money, i have a pc, xbox 360 and a ps3, 60 bucks is a small invesment compared to the money ive spent on everything else. and yeah this year has been slow but alot of awsome games are scheduled to come out in the next couple of years so i dont care. 

and im really looking forward to the sacred 2 expansion and the newly anounce sacred 3


----------



## Aastii

newguy said:


> dude what ever, if you dont want to spend the money dont spend the money, i have a pc, xbox 360 and a ps3, 60 bucks is a small invesment compared to the money ive spent on everything else. and yeah this year has been slow but alot of awsome games are scheduled to come out in the next couple of years so i dont care.
> 
> and im really looking forward to the sacred 2 expansion and the newly anounce sacred 3



I think most of it is out of principle tbh, not necessarily the price.

I mean, If right now they brought out the half life series and I knew what it was, i would happily pay the equivilent in £ for $60 worth because it is such an epic game. I think I would consider the same for CoD4, but when they have dicked about with MW2 and made the online crap for PC and very samey to CoD4, only with 1 extra game mode and a bit of extra customisability, it doesn't seem worth it. IW had 1 (ONE) good game and now they think they can sit tehre charging more than everyone, because they had ONE good game.

What I love most about it is that on steam, whenever a new game comes out for preorder, straight away it always shoots to the top of the preorder list...MW2, even though it is cheaper than buying in store, hasn't broken 3rd spot


----------



## kennebell347

Aastii said:


> fail
> 
> Pc community most certainly doesn't like them



That's why they all bought it and played/play it? The whole fail thing you do is very childish. That is not how you talk to people. Is that why when i get on COD on PC there are thousands of servers? Cause no one likes it? Sounds funny to me.


----------



## kennebell347

Aastii said:


> I think most of it is out of principle tbh, not necessarily the price.
> 
> I mean, If right now they brought out the half life series and I knew what it was, i would happily pay the equivilent in £ for $60 worth because it is such an epic game. I think I would consider the same for CoD4, but when they have dicked about with MW2 and made the online crap for PC and very samey to CoD4, only with 1 extra game mode and a bit of extra customisability, it doesn't seem worth it. IW had 1 (ONE) good game and now they think they can sit tehre charging more than everyone, because they had ONE good game.
> 
> What I love most about it is that on steam, whenever a new game comes out for preorder, straight away it always shoots to the top of the preorder list...*MW2, even though it is cheaper than buying in store, hasn't broken 3rd spot *



Look at that list again a week before the game comes out.


----------



## Enjoi

kennebell347 said:


> That's why they all bought it and played/play it? The whole fail thing you do is very childish. That is not how you talk to people. Is that why when i get on COD on PC there are thousands of servers? Cause no one likes it? Sounds funny to me.



Is this your first visit to the internats?


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> That's why they all bought it and played/play it? The whole fail thing you do is very childish. That is not how you talk to people. Is that why when i get on COD on PC there are thousands of servers? Cause no one likes it? Sounds funny to me.



PC community likes CoD4 and CoD5 (not so much) but not MW2 or IW. I haven't preorder MW2

And steam isn't an auction, you don't get huge ammounts of interest just before it is released, it usually shoots to the top spot and drops because people pre order it as soon as it is up, now it seems to have peaked and starting to fall. It has dropped from 3-7, because the PC community don't like IW or MW2.

And as enjoi says, is this your first visit to the internet? I am not the only one that says fail and elts be fair, that is maybe the 2nd or 3rd time in 2800+posts that i have said it, so don't start crying over it


----------



## ROFLcopter

lol@fanboy "Oh NOES someone hatin mah gaem". Cuz we all know that video games are SERIOS BUZNESS. BTW the call of duty series has been going down hill since call of duty 4. Anything made by treyarch is garbage. Call of duty 4 was good except for the perk system. Modern warfare 2 will be crap because it doesn't have dedicated servers and kill streak perks. Cuz we all know that calling in a gunship on a map smaller then a city block takes skill.


----------



## Enjoi

ROFLcopter said:


> lol@fanboy "Oh NOES someone hatin mah gaem". Cuz we all know that video games are SERIOS BUZNESS. BTW the call of duty series has been going down hill since call of duty 4. Anything made by treyarch is garbage. Call of duty 4 was good except for the perk system. Modern warfare 2 will be crap because it doesn't have dedicated servers and kill streak perks. Cuz we all know that calling in a gunship on a map smaller then a city block takes skill.



I'd like to take this moment to refer you all to this article:

http://www.lowpings.net/gamingnews/...-lunatic-flesh-blender-in-green-and-gray.html








Summarization of the map Shipment in COD4. Infinity Ward, you guys are geniuses.


----------



## ROFLcopter

I was referring to the ac-130 perk you get in mw2 but yeah shipment was a joke. The game wouldn't be so bad if they took out juggernaut and stopping power.


----------



## Aastii

Enjoi said:


> I'd like to take this moment to refer you all to this article:
> 
> http://www.lowpings.net/gamingnews/...-lunatic-flesh-blender-in-green-and-gray.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summarization of the map Shipment in COD4. Infinity Ward, you guys are geniuses.



lol, that is a cool article. Hate that map so much, along with killhouse, is just shipment, but oblong and with a few more walls


----------



## Aastii

going back to the newearth thing posted a couple pages back, have any of you tried LoL (hehe, lol), by which I mean League of Legends?

That too is like DotA and is in beta atm, I was round at a friends today playing it and it is f**king epic. Newearth may have taken too long in getting itself ready and lost an opportunity to be the first to do this


----------



## Dazzeerr

Left 4 Dead 2 and ofcourse Modern Warfare 2, nothing else really tickling my fancy. 

I wonder if Episode 3 will ever come out  Hopefully before i can be bothered to play through them all again to remind myself of the story it's been so long!


----------



## Aastii

Dazzeerr said:


> Left 4 Dead 2 and ofcourse Modern Warfare 2, nothing else really tickling my fancy.
> 
> I wonder if Episode 3 will ever come out  Hopefully before i can be bothered to play through them all again to remind myself of the story it's been so long!



lol, +1 on ep3. I started HL1 because I got it when they had the gordon freeman deal on and it being £2 I think, and got quite far in, I had just finished the bit with the train cart type thing and was at a rocket, and went and won windows 7, backed up that, CoD4 and WaW and ep2 (I had a save on that up to the part where you get the car back from repair...and I had done the gnome acchievement up to there) and lost everything because of the stupid lack of save backup.

It backs up game files, but not saves, so i lost my WaW account settings so had to start from rank 1 again, lost my HL1 and ep2 saves but luckily I had a backup of my CoD4 profile from not too long ago so still had that. Supid steam


----------



## Ramodkk

I'm looking forward to get my guitar delivered!  lol


----------



## newguy

Ramomar said:


> I'm looking forward to get my guitar delivered!  lol



i think they were talking about video games man


----------



## Enjoi

Black Mesa Source... 

Almost here.


----------



## Aastii

Enjoi said:


> Black Mesa Source...
> 
> Almost here.



It is just Black Mesa now, and the site has been updated for the first time in over a year  Thankyou for posting this and making me go check up, so excited now because it could be veeeeeeeerry very soon now


----------



## ETSA

Dragon Age: Origins is coming tomorrow!


----------



## Enjoi

Aastii said:


> It is just Black Mesa now, and the site has been updated for the first time in over a year  Thankyou for posting this and making me go check up, so excited now because it could be veeeeeeeerry very soon now



I am making it my mission to force every kiddie on CF that has never played the original Half Life to download this mod. 

I still don't think anything has come close to the original.


----------



## Ramodkk

newguy said:


> i think they were talking about video games man



Yeah but I just felt like throwing that out there lol, I'll do it again.

Looking forward for it to be Wednesday!


----------



## XSIMan

For PC

ARMA 2  Expansion Opperation Arrowhead.

Starcraft 2

Alien Vrs Predator


----------



## newguy

Ramomar said:


> Yeah but I just felt like throwing that out there lol, I'll do it again.
> 
> Looking forward for it to be Wednesday!


 
alright, i guess. im loking forward to having the money next paydy to finally get internet at the house.


----------



## Laquer Head

Looking forward to my newest lens on for my SLR and my battery grip, also for my SLR!


----------



## Aastii

come on guys, if you want to talk about upcoming stuff you are looking forward to that isn't games, start a thread in ot, people come to the computer GAMES section to talk about, strangely enough, games


----------



## StrangleHold

The only thing I am looking forward to is retirement or alot of money so I can quit work!


----------



## Aastii

StrangleHold said:


> The only thing I am looking forward to is retirement or alot of money so I can quit work!



http://www.computerforum.com/163090-what-you-looking-forward.html#post1350886

you may find this interesting


----------



## Droogie

CoD


----------



## Aastii

Just looking at the stuff for RUSE and it looks interesting.

The gameplay looks pretty damn inventive and revolutionary, or atleast has the potential to be so


----------

